
Ukraine killer drone analysis: A flying bomb running on Ardupilot Open Source - wolframio
https://captain-jack-box-blog.netlify.com/sokol-drone-analysis.html
======
infosecrf
Congratulations Ukraine, you invented the guided missile!

